# Blonde Hen Mallard



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I was at my cabin and I saw a blonde hen Mallard!! At about 75 yards it looked like two drakes she was so light. Then as I got closer in the boat I saw it was a hen! That's the first one I've ever seen in the wild.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Was it this one?










Sorry buddy....couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Now that made my day! :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn, I was thinking that but not talented enough to do it!!!

:rollin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

SUZIE!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey blonde... How you doing...

oke:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Okay, that's funny. But seriously you guys have never heard of this? It's like a gliche in the Matrix, or a extra chromozone. They shoot one in one of the Duckmen videos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

I've seen an albino or very blond hen this winter in St. Cloud while I was siding. She almost looked totally white!! Wish I could put it on the wall!!!


----------

